# First lamb since 2000 + Firebox taters + Beef Knockwurst



## fwismoker (Oct 16, 2016)

No reason I haven't had it for so long, just haven't.  A friend dropped some off and today was the day for the cook. The lamb looked to be arm chop cuts.

Lamb was cooked on the lower grate right over the fire. http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee407/Amerivet/GIF Maker/1476651590863_zpsyvpkzcjl.gif

The potatoes I've been parking them in the FB and give them a turn part way through.

The beef knockwurst was cooked up in the floating dome and served with sauteed red onions and jalepenos.

God blessed this meal for sure.













IMG_0850.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 16, 2016


















IMG_0851.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 16, 2016


















IMG_0852.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 16, 2016


















IMG_0854.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 16, 2016


















IMG_0855.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 16, 2016


















IMG_0858.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 16, 2016


















IMG_0861.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 16, 2016


















IMG_0862.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 16, 2016


















IMG_0863.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 16, 2016


----------



## b-one (Oct 16, 2016)

:th_anim_burp:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 16, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh my.   Where is my plate full?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2016)

Dang it!

That looks delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 17, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Oh my. Where is my plate full?


Thanks, Al, Case and B!

Adam I had a plate ready for you bud but you didn't show!     Let's get that 007 of yours fired up! lol    Are you planning on fabricating a door this Winter?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 17, 2016)

OMG, that looks amazing!  I could almost smell it!

Great work and a point for teasing me while I'm in a hotel room!


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 17, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> OMG, that looks amazing! I could almost smell it!
> 
> Great work and a point for teasing me while I'm in a hotel room!


Thanks buzzard!

...and Ha, glad I could help! lol


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 17, 2016)

Beautiful plate! b


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 18, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Beautiful plate! b


Thanks!   It sure was a good mixed of grilled food and a beautiful day to cook it on!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 19, 2016)

Holy smokelishious that looks good,

Nice job POINTS 

DS


----------



## smokin kat (Oct 19, 2016)

Man that lamb looks tasty!  Great meal!


----------



## disco (Oct 23, 2016)

Lovely lamb! Points for the great qview!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 24, 2016)

FWIS, Looks wicked tasty!


----------

